# Position des aktuellen Editors



## maximAL (24. Apr 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe im Moment ein eigentlich ziemlich banales Problem: ich brauch die Position meines Editors auf dem Bildschirm, um ein Popup richtig zu positionieren.
Nun könnte ich natürlich irgendwo eine "globale" Referenz auf die oberste Control hinterlegen, aber es gibt dich sicherlich auch eine Möglichkeit das ganze irgendwie z.B. über den Activator raus zu bekommen - leider konnte ich aber nirgends etwas entsprechendes fingen ???:L


----------



## Wildcard (24. Apr 2010)

Nein, der Activator weiß davon nichts.
Wenn du dir sicher bist das dein Editor zur Zeit der aktive Editor ist, dann kannst du dir über PlatformUI eine Referenz zum aktuellen Editor holen

```
PlatformUI.getWorkbench().getActiveWorkbenchWindow().getActiveWorkbenchSite().getActivePage().getActiveEditor();
```


----------



## maximAL (24. Apr 2010)

.getActiveWorkbenchSite() gibts nicht.

Aber OK, bis getActiveEditor() war ich auch schon gekommen. Ich hoffte, es würde einen einheitlichen Weg geben um an die Position bzw. das Control zu kommen. So muss ich das ganze wohl zu meiner Editor-Klasse casten und dort noch einen passenden Getter einbauen, richtig?


----------



## Wildcard (24. Apr 2010)

Ein IEditorPart weiß nichts von SWT.
Also entweder casten, oder (wenn du dir ganz sicher bist) kannst du auch mit SWT.getFocusControl an den aktuellen Focus Owner kommen.


----------

